# Google music



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone play with this yet? I just started loading my mp3s, but wondered if anyone had tried it yet. 

And before anyone asks, only Google can send an invite


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I requested my invite when announced, but haven't received it yet. How long have you had yours?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"trh" said:


> I requested my invite when announced, but haven't received it yet. How long have you had yours?


Got mine about 5:30 tonight. I think I requested it the day after the announcement.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Google Cloud?


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been using it for about 5 days but it is still working on uploading the 5000+ songs I told it to sync to the cloud. I should caveat that by saying its not been working anywhere near 7/24 on that because of some networking reasons. I have the mobile client working on both my Xoom and original Droid running a Gingerbread ROM (GPA15), both will occasionally lag loading a song but nothing too bad at this point. The one thing I like better about it than the Amazon Cloud solution is the ability to just point it to an iTunes or WinMedia library and it takes care or changes to that library / playlist automatically in the background.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up dpeters11


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Just got my invite. Haven't uploaded anything yet mostly because I already put it on Amazon's cloud...


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Received mine last evening but have had zero time to play with it. Maybe this weekend things will cool down a bit where I can check it out a little more.


----------



## DesertFlyer (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but I have a few spare Google Music invites if anyone here would like them. PM me your e-mail for an invite.


----------

